# MMJ Card and Care Taker



## Flyinghigh (Nov 19, 2008)

Anyone here have a care taker with MMJ Card holder ?
What can a Care taker do for a MMJ card holder ?
I am just carouis about it because if I need caretaker for when I go out of town in Feb then I need my landlord as my care taker  so he can tend to my plants..!  is this True as care taker?


----------



## Hick (Nov 19, 2008)

..a liscensed caregiver can and often does, grow the MMJ users medicine for them, from start to finish. Just a the mmj laws, the rules governing a caregiver vary from tate to state..


----------



## Flyinghigh (Nov 19, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..a liscensed caregiver can and often does, grow the MMJ users medicine for them, from start to finish. Just a the mmj laws, the rules governing a caregiver vary from tate to state..


 
Thanks Hick !!!  
So are u saying that care taker can grow at his home for me and that I can grow too at the same time?
I also heard that when growing u have to put up ur growing certificate next to the room ?

I will find out more when I go to the MJ Doctor tomorrow and Hopefully he won't hesitate in filling out the paper when I show him 3/4 thick of medical record from 4 Doctor and Only 2 are taking care of my needs, see I have Chronic Hep C and gone through the treatment 2 and FAIL both times.
I also have Spurs on my lower spin that Will put me in a Wheel Chair if I fall Wrong and going to have Surgery next yr, that if I start to feel Numbness in the legs..
Also have perthies in the left hip & leg and that the hip had to be totally replace but still have knee problems..
I didn't get any doc note from my Urologist for having Kidneys Stones or should I get a note from all doc.?


----------

